# Bex gives birth.......



## Tam

To a baby girl at.........


1.29am weighing in at 8lbs 13oz



I will leave Bex to tell you her name.......


CONGRATULATIONS BABE, WELL DONE!!!!!!:hugs: xxx


----------



## FJL

Congratulations Bex!

That is very exciting news for you. Looking forward to hearing about your new addition :)


----------



## Suz

YEAH! Bexxie Im so excited for you and your family. I cant wait to see pictures, here your story and learn her name. Congrats Babe!


----------



## Wobbles

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/babyandbump/zblink_bounce1.gif​ 
CONGRATULATIONS BEXXIE​ 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/babyandbump/sleepingbabygirl.gif​ 
X​


----------



## Trinity

Congratulations Bex thats fantastic news!! Cant wait to hear the story and see the pics. :hugs:


----------



## loop

awww congratulation xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kina

Congratulations Bex!


----------



## Layla

ohh great news!!!

Congrats!!!

Nice healthy weight! lol

xx


----------



## mummy_of_two

*CONGRATULATIONS BEXXIE*

*all the best wishes to you and your family -xxxx-*


----------



## Cat

Congrats Bex, hope the birth went well for you. 

Look forward to hearing the name and seeing pics.

Take Care!


----------



## Jo

Congratulations Bexxie!!!
:crib:


----------



## ablaze

yay!!! well done hun xx


----------



## LynnieH

Well done Bexxie and congratulations!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats bexxie :D


----------



## weestar21

Congratulations hun so happy for you and your family, take care and cant wait to read your birth story :happydance::happydance::happydance:

xxxxxx


----------



## gaby

congrats bexxie. blimey she's a big 'un ^_^ Cant wait to see photos :)


----------



## AUZZGAL

Congrats all the best to you and your family!!


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations hun, thats great news well done, cant wait for piccies and her name! xxx


----------



## stephlw25

Yay Congratulations !!!!!! hope the birth went smoothly xx


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun can't wait to see the pictures and the find out what the name is


----------



## Imi

_Fantastic Bexxie!!!_

_Congratulations hun, so pleased for you darlin!_

_Can't wait for pics!_
_xxx_


----------



## Iwantone!!!

aaaww great news well done babes get pics on asap


----------



## Caroline

Congratulations bex. Can't wait to see pictures. She was a healthy weight.

Hope to hear from you soon

Take Care,:hugs:,

Caroline XX


----------



## miss maternal

Many Congratulations to you Bexxie. You must be shattered sweetie but you have something lovely to show for all your hard work.:baby:


----------



## sophie

Congrats Bexxie and welcome LO cant wait to see pics and hear of LO's name!
x


----------



## MrsE

Congratulations Bexxie :happydance: can't wait to see some pics.

Charm X


----------



## Helen

Fantastic Bex. Well done... at last!!!

Can't wait for the pics. Glad all is ok. :hugs:


----------



## ImTheDaddy

Congratulations Bex, Finally letting her out!!!! 

You took so long about it, I was getting bored waiting for the news!!


----------

